# Coffee cave



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Always thought I wouldn't partake in this ritual but having just had shiny new tiles put in the kitchen I thought I'd indulge myself.

That and I've promised the wee beasts a good clean this evening, 6 months of selling, moving and settling in to houses has not been great for the cleaning routine.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Loving the tiles! Kit looks great against them - real cafe feel ;-)


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice. i like the tiles too!


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Cheers. Can't say the tiles were my vision and I'm chuckling that they add to the cafe look, probably the last thing Mrs Vee was looking for 

We over ordered and have a spare box of tiles if anyone wants to go Dutch...


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

You've obviously chosen the tiles to colour coordinate with the plastic lenses covering the Rancilio's lights. At least, that's what my wife would say!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

What grinder is that?


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Grimley said:


> What grinder is that?


It's a la spaziale astro 12. Bought off @russe11

Been a really great grinder with my gaggia and now the Silvia. However I'm switching to the Sette in a bid to make the process easier for my other half. If I'm lucky I'll be able to keep it for filter or more likely once Im confident the Sette is staying I'll sell it on.


----------

